# Are cats decent shark bait?



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Are they? (The fish, not the furry ones) Dont wanna be slaying them and keeping them for nothing...Or do i? haha


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

logic would say it's a good bait. i've always stuck to larger baits when shark fishing. if you catch big catfish, i would think they'd be a fine shark bait. smaller ones would probably get ravaged by crabs, catfish and other junk.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It is not uncommon to find stingray barbs embedded in shark jaws, so I'm sure they would probably eat catfish as well. I would prefer something larger, more oily, and bloody. Stingray, bonita, jack crevalle, skipjack, and barracuda all make great shark bait. I helped "king Kevin" years ago catch an 11' hammerhead. When we cut the jaws out, we plucked 88 stingray barbs from them.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *www.fishing (5/5/2009)*Snap the spines off and makes one hell of a cobia bait.Not sure on sharks.I really despise handling them.




A spoiled stingray makes a better shark bait. I have butchered many cobia and find the maws literally festooned with catfish spines. I snap the spines off to protect the operator from damage. C2


----------



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

Bull sharks seemed to like the bigger ones in the Texas surf. Snap the spines off and make him a flapper...keep him alive but give him a little slice on one or both sides about half way back like you were going to filet him but leave the filet attached near the tail. He stays alive and bleeds and creates a little more action when he is swimming and struggling. We did that with mullet and whiting too when using them as live bait. Also, tie a popping cork about a foot or two above your bait onto the leader and it will help keep it off the bottom to keep from getting crabbed out and if you attach a rattling cork, it can help draw in the toothies.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

the 46lb cobia we caught last week spit up a 2lb catfish in the cooler, then we found two more 1-2 lber's in her stomach when we cleaned her. It's amazing how they can just swallow them whole.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

a 5 gallon bucket full of them makes the flowers growoke


----------

